# Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

*ιππαναχωρώ*: φεύγω πάνω στ' άλογο

*ιππάνθρωπος*: ο κένταυρος (βλ.λ.)

*ιππεισέρχομαι*: μπαίνω κάπου έφιππος

*ιππεξαίρεση*: αποκλεισμός ίππου από το ιπποδρομιακό στοίχημα

*ιππεραστικός*: ο μη ενδημών ίππος, το en passant άλογο

*ιππεργολαβία*: η ανάθεση εργασίας σε ίππους, η εργολαβικής μορφής *ιπποαπασχόληση*

*ιππεριώδης*: ο αναφερόμενος στο μαλλί των αλόγων

*ιππέρυθρος*: ο έχων χαρακτηριστικό ερυθρόφαιο χρώμα αλόγου (πρβλ. _παλομίνο_)

*ιππεύθυνος*: ο σταβλάρχης (βλ.λ.)

*ιππνοτίζω*: υγραίνω τρίχωμα αλόγου προς καθαρισμόν

*ιπποβρύχιο*: άλλη ονομασία τού *ιπποθαλάσσιου* ζώου ιππόκαμπος (βλ.λ.)

*ιπποκλοπή*: συνήθης πρακτική των Κρητών

*ιπποκριτής*: ο κρίνων τους Κρήτας για τας συνήθεις πρακτικάς των, άλλ. Ζάζουλας (μην βλ.λ.)

*ιππόκωφος*: το κουφάλογο (βλ.λ.)

*ιπποτονθορύζω*: είμαι horse whisperer, ασκώ natural horsemanship (μτφ.δάν.· να μη συγχέεται με _υποτονθορύζω_, επιτατ.τύπ. τού ρ. _τονθορύζω_ "μουρμουρίζω")· σημειώνεται ότι ο προσεκτικά ακούων άλογόν τι καλείται *ιππάκουος* ή παρ' άλλοις δε κ. *ιππήκοος* (με έκταση τού αρχικού φωνήεντος εν συνθέσει)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2010)

Χαχαχα! Γεια σου βρε Ζαζ! Ωραίος ο ιππόλογός σου, μας ιπποχρέωσες! 
(μα καλά, στον ύπνο σου τα βλέπεις; )


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ιπποκλίνομαι. (Να δούμε πώς θα βγάλουμε την ιπποχρέωση τώρα.)


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2010)

Ιππεράξιος, Ζάζουλα!
Ιππομειδιάς ευχαριστημένος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)

*τιππολατρεία* = φετιχιστική υποκατηγορία που ενδημεί στους κλάδους των δακτυλογραφικών, χειραντιγραφικών κλπ συναφών επαγγελμάτων και απασχολήσεων.






*ιπποκλεισμός* = εγκλεισμός ίππων σε περίφρακτο χώρο, ιδίως στην Άγρια Δύση των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Χαχαχα! Γεια σου βρε Ζαζ! Ωραίος ο ιππόλογός σου, μας ιπποχρέωσες!
> (μα καλά, στον ύπνο σου τα βλέπεις; )


 
Αυτό δεν είναι ιππόλογος, είναι φιλιππικός! 

Ιππέροχη η ιδέα σ', Ζαζ! 
Για τσ' Κρήτις, ιππιφυλάσσουμαι... Αμ ιππώς!


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 10, 2010)

Χα χα χα!!! Εξαιρετικό θέμα! 
Σίγουρα πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να ιπποαμείβομαι, ακόμη κι αν ιπποαπασχολούμαι. 
...και δεν τολμώ καν να σκεφτώ, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ιππόδουλος.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 10, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια στον ευιππόληπτο Ζάζουλα...

*ιππετιθέμην, ιππετίθεσο, ιππετίθετο*: ανέβαινα/ες/ε σε καθαρόαιμο άλογο
*ιπποτιθόμουν, ιπποτιθόσουν, ιπποτιθόταν*: ανέβαινα/ες/ε σε ψωράλογο


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2010)

Elsa said:


> (μα καλά, στον ύπνο σου τα βλέπεις; )


Όχι, βέβαια. Στον *ίππνο *του προφανώς.


----------



## sarant (Sep 10, 2010)

Δεν είναι δικό μου, ενός φίλου μου είναι:

ιπποδήγματα (δαγκωνιές λυσσασμένων αλόγων)

Ο Μποστ έχει φυσικά πάρα πολλά τέτοια, μεταξύ των οποίων το
Σφαγή των υποτών ιππό των Τούρκων


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

*ιππανάπτυκτο, ίπποπτο κατοχής και χρήσης*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιπποαλλεργικός*: αυτός που έχει αλλεργία στ' άλογα

*equinox*: ανοξείδωτο ομοίωμα αλόγου (από το _equininox_ με απλολογία)


----------



## voulagx (Sep 11, 2010)

Ιπποτροφία = τροφή ίππων


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες Voulagx!

ιππόλιπος = αλογίσιο λίπος
ιπποφέρω = μεταφέρω άλογα


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2010)

*υφυπουργός* = ο άνθρωπος που μπορεί να είναι δύο φορές «υπό» χωρίς να το ξέρει. (Μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση με τα άλογα, έχει όμως με τα παράλογα.)

Ο πανδοχέας δέχεται τους πάντες. Ο σταβλάρχης είναι ένας απλός *ιππο*δοχέας.

*ιπποβολή* = όταν το άλογο αφηνιάζει και ρίχνει τον αναβάτη του
*αυθιπποβολή* = όταν ο αναβάτης καταφέρνει και πέφτει μόνος του.

*ιππολήμματα* = οι εγγραφές του παρόντος νήματος.
(Για τα _ιππολύματα_, κοιτάμε εδώ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππαρχηγός*, αλλιώς πρωθιππουργήσιμος
(μην εξηγούμε και τα αυτονόητα...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Με την άδειά σας, θα ήθελα να επεκτείνω τη σημασία της *ιπποβολής *και στον άξονα χ* *:




 
ιπποβληθείς (μτχ. του ιπποβάλλομαι)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππότροπος* = αλογίσιος, horsey

*ιπποφαινόμενος* = _λόγ._ ο εξωτερικώς προς ίππον ομοιάζων, horse-like

*ίπποπτος* = ο συχνάζων σε ιπποδρόμια (κν. αλογομούρης) [αρχ. σημ.: 'ιπποφαινόμενος' (βλ. λ.)]


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππομάλλης* = άτομο με αλογοουρά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Ι-Π-Π-Ο-Σ = H-O-R-S-E


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππoστολή σημαίας*


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2010)

Χριστέ μου, μ' αυτό γελάς χωρίς λογοπαίγνιο!


*ιππουρίς* = το λουρί που περνά κάτω από την ουρά ιπποζυγίου και συγκρατεί τη σέλα ή το σαμάρι.

(Στο τέλος, να μου το δείτε που θα ξεχάσουμε τα σωστά...)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιπποχωρητικότητα*: το πόσο μπορεί να *ιπποφέρει* κάποιος· συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει πόσα άλογα μπορεί να μεταφέρει ένα βαγόνι τρένου, και γνώρισε μεγάλες πιένες για πολλές δεκαετίες — όταν τα βαγόνια με τα οποία πήγαιναν να καταταγούν οι νεοσύλλεκτοι ήταν τα διαβόητα σαράντα και οκτώ: «Άνδρες 40, ίπποι 8» έγραφε η ταμπέλα στα πλαϊνά τους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> (Στο τέλος, να μου το δείτε που θα ξεχάσουμε τα σωστά...)


 
Δεν είναι ιππερβολή· καλά έκανες και το ίππες, να 'χουμε το νου μας.
Ίππια (ίππχα, θεσσαλιστί) και τον δεύτερο καφέ και τώρα ίππταμαι, σαν ιππεράνθρωπος νιώθω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Στο τέλος, να μου το δείτε που θα ξεχάσουμε τα σωστά...)



*ιπποσιδηρόδομος* = *1.* (παλαιότ.) ιππήλατο μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς (στα σοβαρά!) *2.* σιδηροδρομική υπηρεσία που παρέχεται ιππό το άρτιον, πετσοκομμένη ιππηρεσία (ο όρος πετσοκομμένη είναι δάνειος από μία ακόμη εμπνευσμένη αυτόματη δήθεν-μετάφραση του Worldlingο):
Επίσης το 1930, η βασιλική Επιτροπή καθόρισε ότι μόνο ένα φορτηγό τρένο καθημερινά από Christchurch στην Οξφόρδη απαιτήθηκε, και Τμήμα σιδηροδρόμων της Νέας Ζηλανδίας ενεργημένος με αυτήν την σύσταση και τις πετσοκομμένες υπηρεσίες. Η κινητήρια αποθήκη της δυτικής Οξφόρδης ήταν κλειστή, και από 9 Φεβρουαρίου 1931, η γραμμή έγινε φορτίο-μόνο.​Ιππέροχο!


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *ιπποχωρητικότητα*: το πόσο μπορεί να *ιπποφέρει* κάποιος· συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει πόσα άλογα μπορεί να μεταφέρει ένα βαγόνι τρένου, και γνώρισε μεγάλες πιένες για πολλές δεκαετίες — όταν τα βαγόνια με τα οποία πήγαιναν να καταταγούν οι νεοσύλλεκτοι ήταν τα διαβόητα σαράντα και οκτώ: «Άνδρες 40, ίπποι 8» έγραφε η ταμπέλα στα πλαϊνά τους.


 
*ιπποθάλαμος* = το ανωτέρω βαγόνι


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιπποχόνδριος*


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2010)

Άντε μετά να χωρέσεις 8 ιπποχόνδριους με 40 άνδρες στο ίδιο βαγόνι...

Να ξέρετε:
The Forty and Eight designation is meant to denote the carrying capacity of these narrow gauge boxcars. They were half the size of their American counterparts. The normal carrying capacity was *either 40 men, 8 horses or combination thereof*. 


Πώς λέγεται ο κάμπος στις υπώρειες του βουνού; Υπόκαμπος.
(Αν δεν το καταλάβατε, προσπαθώ να σας μπερδέψω εντελώς. Στο τέλος, θα ζητάτε τα ιππογλώσσιά σας.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

Λες να χρειαστούμε *ιπποστηρικτική* διδασκαλία;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 11, 2010)

_Ιππαξιωματικός_ = άγνωστο (σε εμάς) πιόνι του σκακιού, που η κίνησή του συνδυάζει αυτές του αλόγου και του αξιωματικού. 

_Ιπποβασταζόμενος_ = αυτός που τον μεταφέρουν άλογα. 

Επίσης, το σωστό είναι _υποπόταμος_, εφόσον ζεί _κάτω_ απο το νερό των ποταμών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> _Ιππαξιωματικός_ = άγνωστο (σε εμάς) πιόνι του σκακιού, που η κίνησή του συνδυάζει αυτές του αλόγου και του αξιωματικού.



*The Bishop-Knight Compound*
aka _Princess_, _Archbishop_, _Cardinal_, _Paladin_
από την Piececlopedia

(με πλούσια ιστορικά στοιχεία, πεδία χρήσης κλπ. :))

Ακτίνα δράσης:






(Προς στιγμή, δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο δόκιμος όρος στα ελληνικά, αλλά ο ιππαξιωματικός ακούγεται, έστω σε φιλικές συζητήσεις,π.χ.: «εδώ για να γλιτώσεις, χρειάζεσαι ιππαξιωματικό...»)


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 11, 2010)

ιππόδειγμα = δείγμα αλόγου
ιπποδιεύθυνση = μέρος κατοικίας αλόγου
ιπποαπασχόληση = ο ασχολούμενος με άτια και λοιπά ιπποειδή
ιπποθετικός = ο έχων θετική προδιάθεση απέναντι σε άλογα
ιππομονή = εκεί που μονάζουν τα άλογα
ιπποδιαστολή = η διαστολή θηλυκών αλόγων (φοράδων) κατα τον τοκετό
ιπποδηλώνω = η δήλωση των πουλαριών στο ληξιαρχείο


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2010)

Ιππόνομος = ο νόμος στη χώρα των Χάουγχινμ 






_*Ο διχασμένος υποκόμης*_
Αυτός που δεν ξέρει αν είναι ιπποκόμης ή υποκόμος


Φχαριστιέμαι σύνθετα πάντως. Ευτυχώς δεν τα είχε αναλάβει η ΕΛΕΤΟ. Θα έπρεπε να λέμε _υπ-κόμης, υπ-θετικός, υπ-στολή_ κ.ο.κ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *[...]*
> *ιππάνθρωπος*: ο κένταυρος (βλ.λ.)
> 
> [...]


 
Η χρήση της λέξης με την αρχική σημασία του κενταύρου έχει υποχωρήσει αρκετά, λόγω έλλειψης κενταύρων, και τείνει να αντικατασταθεί από την εξής: _όποιος έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι*_ (ο ιπποθέτων εαυτόν ανιππέρβλητον, συνήθως υπερβλίτον ), λόγω ιππερπληθώρας τέτοιων δειγμάτων.

*Οι ψυχολόγοι αποδίδουν ενίοτε τον ιππέρμετρο εγωισμό του ιππανθρώπου στην ανάγκη να καλύψει τις ιππέρογκες αδυναμίες και ανασφάλειές του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιπποθήκη*






*ιπποθάλπω =* προετοιμάζω (ζεσταίνω) το άλογο για αγώνα ή επίδειξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

*ίππας >*
|



|
*ιππάς >*
|


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Συ ίππας; :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππερρεαλισμός* (βλ. επίσης)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

Ιππήνεμος ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2010)

*ιππεγιόλα* = μεταγραφή της λ. payola, εσφαλμένη κατά το ότι χρησιμοποιεί από σύγχυση και το θηλυκό άρθρο. Αντίστροφο παράδειγμα: Η Απωνία.

(Αμάν πια! Από το πρωί κρατιέμαι, να δω ποιος θα το βάλει τελικά... :))


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να ξέρετε: The Forty and Eight designation is meant to denote the carrying capacity of these narrow gauge boxcars. They were half the size of their American counterparts. The normal carrying capacity was *either 40 men, 8 horses or combination thereof*.


Ε ναι, το «και» εδώ δηλώνει ότι τα δύο νούμερα εμφανίζονταν μαζί — όχι ότι μπορούσαν να χωρέσουν ταυτόχρονα σαράντα άντρες κι οχτώ άλογα. Αλλά ο πατέρας μου (που μου περιέγραφε παραστατικά το πώς κατέβηκε τη δεκαετία του '50 απ' τη Δράμα στο Ρουφ μέσα σ' ένα τέτοιο) σχολίαζε κάθε φορά που αναθυμόταν τη σκηνή ότι η ταμπέλα εκείνη στα δικά του μάτια ήταν σαν να έλεγε ότι η ισοδυναμία ήταν 40 άντρες ίσον 8 άλογα, κι ένιωθε σαν να άξιζε, για τη χώρα, το ένα πέμπτο απ' ό,τι ένα άλογο. Και το χειρότερο ήταν ότι η αντιμετώπιση που είχε στον στρατό μάλλον επιβεβαίωσε τους φόβους του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2010)

Ιππέροχο νήμα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ιππέκυψε!*








Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από διαγωνισμό λεζάντας του BBC. Οι πιο πετυχημένες ήταν (με αντίστροφη σειρά επιτυχίας):


The Animal Rights recreation of The Godfather just didn't have the same dramatic effect.
Lesson one: When sedating your horse, stand well clear...
"Well doctor, it just started out as a genital wart..."
Heeley suspected that there might have been more than hay in the nosebag.
It had been a great night out, but Stephen was glad he, at least, had given the ketamine a miss.
With the Queen in attendance, Lance Corporal Heeley had to do something when his zip broke.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ιπποπίπτω* = πέφτω απ' το άλογο (ή απ' το καλάμι, όταν ιπποδεικνύεται η έπαρσή μου 

Απορία: αν ερμηνεύαμε την αποπάνω φωτογραφία σαν πτώση αντί για ιππόκυψη, η κατάλληλη μετοχή θα ήταν _ιπποπίπτων_ ή _υφιπποπεσών;_ 
Όχι _ιπποπεσσών_· αυτοί πέφτουν στο σκάκι.


----------



## voulagx (Sep 12, 2010)

ιπποδιπλασιασμός: ο διπλασιασμός των ίππων
Ευχαριστώ Σαραντ για το καλωσόρισμα!
Πάντως είμαι λουρκίζων (= λουρκιστής) εδώ και κάτι μήνες, χωρίς να σας ιπποβλέπω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2010)

Να κι ένα νίππιο:


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

*ιπποκινούμενη* = η κάθε λογής κινητοποίηση σε ημέρες έλλειψης βενζίνης, άρα και μηχανοκίνησης.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

*ιπποβιβάζομαι* = υποχρεώνομαι να ξεπεζέψω απ' το άλογο (ή το καλάμι) 
[ιπποκαταβιβάζομαι > ιπποβιβάζομαι, χάριν απλαλογολογίας]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

*οινιπποφορά* Δυσάρεστη ανάσα μεθυσμένου αλόγου.






Ιππς! Λάθος φωτό! Αυτή ήταν αναπληρωματική για την ιπποστολή σημαίας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2010)

*ιπποφερτό*: οτιδήποτε φέρεται από ίππο, όπως π.χ. αυτή εδώ η τούρτα που αφιέρωσα τις προάλλες στο Δαιμάνο:






daeman said:


> απλαλογολογίας


Όποιος καταφέρει να πει αυτή τη λέξη γρήγορα εφτά φορές, κερδίζει πλούσια δώρα: στην επόμενη Λεξιλογική συνάντηση ΔΕΝ θα του φάμε τα πατατάκια .


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Γιά λέγε τα δώρα, να συντάξω το προσύμφωνο (θα το περάσεις ένα χεράκι επιμέλεια, φυσικά).

Μη μου πεις ότι κερδίζουμε τον χορό των ιππτά πέπλων! 




‘Seven Dancing Ponies’ Horse Equine Art Painting by Laurie Pace

Ποιες προάλλες; Ιππσές ήταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Όποιος καταφέρει να πει αυτή τη λέξη γρήγορα εφτά φορές, κερδίζει πλούσια δώρα: στην επόμενη Λεξιλογική συνάντηση ΔΕΝ θα του φάμε τα πατατάκια .


Πιο γρήγορα τρώω εφτά μπολ πατατάκια...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ποιες προάλλες; Ιππσές ήταν.



Το φόρουμ όπου δεν πέφτει τίπποτα κάτω 



drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο γρήγορα τρώω εφτά μπολ πατατάκια...


Ντοκτόρ, μη μου αποθαρρύνεις τους καινούριους!


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Zazula said:


> [...]
> *ιπποκλοπή*: συνήθης πρακτική των Κρητών
> [...]


 
συνώνυμα: *ιφφαρπαγή, ιφφεξαίρεση* (σπανιότατα λόγω ιππερβολικής αδιαφάνειας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ντοκτόρ, μη μου αποθαρρύνεις τους καινούριους!
> Μα είμαστε ...Το φόρουμ όπου δεν πέφτει τίπποτα κάτω


Και φροντίζουμε γι' αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Ε ναι, μέχρι και άρση από καρέκλα έχουμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Σωστά, η στάση *ιππολέ-τεζέ*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Από την ιδέα της Αλεξάνδρας:

*ιπποσιτισμός* (με nose bag ή morral)






Από αυτό το γλωσσάρι για καουμπόιδες, αχρείαστο να 'ναι.

Για καουμπόισσες ούτε λόγος· αυτές μελαγχολούν, ακόμα. 
Με την ευκαιρία, μη μου απομυθοποιήσετε και την Ούμα, σας παρακαλώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

*ιπποεπίτροποι*

(Τεκμηρίωση με παραπλανητική αρχή, που παραπέμπει εδώ).


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 29, 2010)

_*Ίππαγε* οπίσω μου, Σατανά!_: ατάκα του Φρόντο όταν πρωτοσυνάντησε τους Νάζγκουλ πάνω στα φοβερά μαύρα άτια τους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2010)

*ιπποκλίνομαι*: κλίνομαι όπως ο ίππος. 

μην ιππομειδιάτε, αλήθεια λέω:
ο Νίκος 
του Νίκου
τον Νίκο
Νίκε
οι Νίκοι 
των Νίκων 
τους Νίκους 
Νίκοι


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

*ιππαινιγμός*: η έμμεση αναφορά σε άλογο (ιπποδρομιακή αργκό: _Είχε το "Γκανιάν" __κανέναν ιππαινιγμό για την τρίτη κούρσα; _)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

*ιππόσχεση*: η κάθε είδους σχέση με άλογα






*ιπποσχετική*: η επιστολή που αναφέρεται σε ίππους


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2011)

*καραλογίδιο*: το μικρόσωμο άλογο έλξης αμαξών (< καράλογο· παράλογο; δε νομίζω, ιδίως αν είναι και μαύρο)
λόγιος τύπος: _καριππίδιο_ (σπαν. λόγω σύγχυσης με το ψάρι karippidi)
καραλόγιος τύπος: _αμαξιππίδιον_ ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

_ανάλογος_ = _horseless_ 
Αναρωτιέμαι τι να 'ναι τότε ο _δισανάλογος_... Ίσως να σχετίζεται με το horseless horse!


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

_Δισανάλογος_ είναι —τι άλλο;— αυτός που είχε δύο άλογα και τα έχασε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Δεν θα πρέπει τότε να υφίσταται και μια λεπτή διάκριση (από 'κείνες που βγάζουν όμορφη φλόγα, κατά Σαραντάκο ) για 'κείνον που έχασε δύο φορές από ένα άλογο κάθε φορά;


----------



## Themis (Jan 11, 2011)

*Φειδιππίδης *- πεζόκαυλος αγγελιοφόρος που φείδεται ίππων κατά τη μεταφορά μηνυμάτων, ενίοτε με τραγικά αποτελέσματα. Η συνήθεια αυτή κρίνεται από ορισμένους ως *ανιππόφορη*.
*δισανάλογος* - (β) ο ιδιοκτήτης δίιππης άμαξας πριν αποκτήσει τους σχετικούς ίππους. Το πρόβλημα ενίοτε αντιμετωπίζεται με *αυθιπποβολή*.
*ιππεσχημένα* - που μπορεί να τα έχουν οι ίπποι αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι οι άνθρωποι.
*ιππαστινόμος *- ο νόμος, από την ιδιότητά του να βαίνει ιππαστί επί των αδυνάτων.
*ιππουργείο *- έργα και ημέραι αλογομούρηδων.
*ιππανάπτυξη *- (ευφημισμός) ανάπτυξη που εκλαμβάνει τους ανθρώπους για γαϊδούρια.
*ιππάλληλος *- παρτουζιάρης ίππος.
*ιππαρκτός *- αλογοαρκούδα.
*αυθίππαρκτος* - που καταφέρνει να είναι αλογοαρκούδα χωρίς έξωθεν επεμβάσεις.
*ιππαρξισμός* - φιλοσοφικό ρεύμα που προτάσσει την αρχή "από ίππου άρξασθαι".
*ιππασπιστής *- ο προασπίζων τους ίππους.
*ιππεκφυγή *- ευκοιλιότητα ίππου.
*ανθιπποπλοίαρχος *- ο ασκών χρέη πλοιάρχου όταν ο ίππος δεν είναι εκεί.
*ανθιππομειδίαμα* - η ενέργεια του ασκούντος χρέη κλακαδόρου όταν ο ίππος δεν είναι εκεί.
*προϊππόθεση *- δογματική εμμονή στην έφιππη έναρξη οποιουδήποτε συλλογισμού. Πρβλ. *ιππαρξισμός*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Τα ελληνικά μας έχουν γίνει... περίππου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Ώρα να πάμε για κανέναν περίππατο...


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

Α, όλα κι όλα, τους περιππιούμεθα τους ίππους μας αναλόγως και ευλόγως, ουδέποτε αλόγως ή παραλόγως.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

*ιππιμελητής*: ο (κατασταλαγμένος) ιπποκόμος.
*ιππιμελούμαι*: 1. ιπποθάλπω (βλ.λ.) | 2. περιππιούμαι κείμενο αναλόγως*, με εντελώς άσκοπες αλλαγές (πρβλ. επιμελούμαι) 

*άνευ λόγου και φυσικά άνευ αλόγου, μετά του κειμένου παρακειμένου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2011)

Καλά ξιππνητούρια!

Αφίππνιση νήματος!


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Μάρσιππος









ΥΓ Δεν μπορώ να βρω το νήμα για τους ίππους

Ζάζουλας: Το βρήκα εγώ. :) (Μεταφορά από εδώ.)


----------



## daeman (Aug 15, 2011)

σ.τ.δ.: Προ της ανακαλύψεως της πέμπτης ιππείρου, η λέξις μάρσιππος εδήλει αποκλειστικώς τον χορεύοντα μαρς ίππον 
και ουχί το ανωτέρω ανιππόφορον μαρσιπποφόρον αναβάτας φέρον. _Λεξικόν Ιππρωίας. _


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

...
*ιππολοχαγός*: ο έφιππος λοχαγός, ο ίλαρχος | ο ιππικεφαλής ίλης ίππων.

*ανθιππολοχαγός*: ο αντ' αυτού (του ανωτέρω, ντέι!)

Just horsing around instead of working.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

*Ιπποτονθορίζω* = αρχ. _χλιμιντρίζω σιγανά_. Μτγ. = _κοντεύω να σκάσω ενώ έχω ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια _για να μην ξυπνήσω τον άντρα μου που κοιμάται* να μην ενοχλήσω τους γείτονες

*διαγράφεται ως ανιππόστατο


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Ιπποτονθορίζω* = αρχ. _χλιμιντρίζω σιγανά_. Μτγ. = _κοντεύω να σκάσω ενώ έχω ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια _για να μην ξυπνήσω τον άντρα μου που κοιμάται* να μην ενοχλήσω τους γείτονες
> *διαγράφεται ως ανιππόστατο



Ιππόψιν: _μτγν._ βίδεον εκεί. Thilenthe! Theithe him.




Zazula said:


> [...] *ιπποτονθορύζω*: είμαι horse whisperer, ασκώ natural horsemanship (μτφ.δάν.· να μη συγχέεται με _υποτονθορύζω_, επιτατ.τύπ. τού ρ. _τονθορύζω_ "μουρμουρίζω")· σημειώνεται ότι ο προσεκτικά ακούων άλογόν τι καλείται *ιππάκουος* ή παρ' άλλοις δε κ. *ιππήκοος* (με έκταση τού αρχικού φωνήεντος εν συνθέσει)



Όμως ιππεισέρχεσαι και διαφοροποιείς τα δεδομένα. Ο Ζαζ ρεντφόρτισε τον ορισμό.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ιππόψιν: _μτγν._ βίδεον εκεί. Thilenthe! Theithe him.



Ιπποφέρω! Ο γέλως καταντά *αλ*ο*γεινός* :lol:


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*ιπποείδος*: μιξογενής ιππήλατη ταξινομική ιπποβαθμίδα (συνήθως φωτοσουπιά)


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*ιππόμνημα*: 








*ιππόμνηση*:


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*ιππέρβαση*:


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*ιπποβολή*:


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*ιπποκατάσταση*:


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

Ιπποδόρεια διαστροφή ή το horse play _αλλιώς_


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

*Ιπποτονικός*


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

*Ιπποκριτής* (κάνει τάχαμου πως του άρεσε το ανέκδοτο που είπες)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Ταύτα ιππόντες απήλθον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> *ιππόμνηση*:



Αυτό δεν είναι το *ιπποδήλατον*;


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι το *ιπποδήλατον*;



Νομίζω ότι ιπποδηλώνεται ρητά!


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

*ιπποψήφιος *& *ιπποψηφιότητες
*


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

...
*υποχοίρειο:

*



*


ιπποχοίρειο*:







*ιπποχοιρίδιο*:


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2012)

*Ιππομάλλης*


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

(Αν επαναλαμβανόμαστε, δεν πειράζει, έτσι; Πού να κοιτάμε πίσω...)


*ιππόσταση*

*



*


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

...
*ανιππόστατος*:


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

...
*δισιππόστατος*:


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Οι *turf accountants* είναι *ιππολογιστές*;


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Ας μιλήσουμε ευθέως για το ανιππόφορο σχήμα τής ανθιπποφοράς:


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Ιππολογιστής*


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Ιπποπόδια *


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Παράλογες απαιτήσεις*
(Ιπποβάλλονται εκβιαστικά)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Μπέρνι, ιπποαπασχολείσαι βλέπω... :twit::twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

Κακέκτιππος


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι, ιπποαπασχολείσαι βλέπω... :twit::twit:




Ιπποχώρησε λιγάκι η εργατικότητά μου, το ομολογώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

*κιππουρίς* (σημασία α):





*κιππουρίς* (σημασία β):


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

*- Ν*


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Ιπποβοηθούμενη οργάνωση γραφείου* με στόχο την αύξηση της ιππόαπόδοσης (πώς λέμε "σαν τη δική μου"; *Καμία* σχέση!)


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *- Ν*



Ε,* λαι νοιππόν*!


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ιπποφέρω!


Άσε, κι εγώ ιπποφέρω αυτές τις μέρες...


...ανιππόφορη κατάσταση!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2618&d=1338201621


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


>


 Not for nipponophobiacs!


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

*αντιππαρατάσσω*


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

*Ο ιπποβήτορας.*


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*crappy hippoticon*


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

*ανίππαρκτος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *ανίππαρκτος*


Τι ανίππαρκτα μας λες; Ιππαρκτότατα!


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Μα *άνω+ίππος+άρκτος = ανίππαρκτος* (βλ. φωτό)! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Α, το θεώρησα στερητικό. Συγγνώμη!

Παρεμπ, Άρκτος ονομαζόταν παλιά (19ος αι.) ο Βορράς (η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας)


----------



## pidyo (May 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παρεμπ, Άρκτος ονομαζόταν παλιά (19ος αι.) ο Βορράς (η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας)


Γιατί (μόνο) τον 19ο αιώνα; Προς άρκτον = βόρεια στην αρχαία γραμματεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Σωστός. Εννοούσα μέχρι...


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
*ιππάρχω 





 
*Ιππάρχω
κι όσο υπάρχεις θα ιππάρχω,
σκλάβα τη ζωή σου θα 'χω
κι ας καλπάζουμε σε δρόμους χωριστούς

Είμαι και αρχή και φινάλε
και στη σκέψη σου βάλε
πως αν βρεις χαλινό
μέσ' σε λίγο καιρό
θα χωρίσεις γιατί
θα ιππάρχω εγώ.

Ιππάρχω
μέσ' στα γκέμια σου που βρίζεις,
στα κουλουάρ που τριγυρίζεις
με κολάρο, μ' αναμνήσεις και σανό

Είμαι...








*ιππαρχηγός*


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Μόνο που ο Πωλοκάκος είναι Πολυκακός εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
*Τζάκσον Πώλοκ*




...........




...................................................................................Composition with horse at center (1938)
Horse (1944, 362.500 $ καλοπωλείται) 







The Wooden Horse (1948)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

... 
*ιπόμοια ή ιπομία 

*






*ιππομυία (horse fly, gadfly, αλογόμυγα, μύωψ, οίστρος, τάβανος, βοϊδόμυγα) 

*





*ιππόμοια 
*






*ιππόμοια ιππομυία 

*


----------



## dolphink (May 30, 2012)

*ιππόβαρο*


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
*ιππαροιμία*: Ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας τριφύλλι


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2012)

*αππωνειά*: _(χυδαϊστί)_ ανιππωνεία. Τουτέστιν, απενταρίας ένεκεν, inability to provide (cavalry) with new horses.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
Αυτό δεν είναι *ελλιππής* εφοδιασμός και μέριμνα; 

ιππούρ λοτζίστικς, οι πόβεροι Σιου


----------



## dolphink (May 30, 2012)

*ιπποδόσφαιρο*


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> *αππωνειά*: _(χυδαϊστί)_ ανιππωνεία. Τουτέστιν, απενταρίας ένεκεν, inability to provide (cavalry) with new horses.


Όταν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις άλογα να τα δώσεις στο ιππικό, έχουμε _*ανιπποληψία*_.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
*Μίσις ίπποι
*





MISS HORSE by Julia Sisi, detail 








"Miss Pamela was put into consistent training as a five-year-old. She has been trained in the disciplines of arena and cross country jumping in addition to her dressage training."


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 15, 2012)

Ωραίο το νήμα σας, του αξίζει ένα *αλογύδριο* :-D


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ιππτάμενος και τζέντλεμαν*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ωραίο το νήμα σας, του αξίζει ένα *αλογύδριο* :-D



*Ιππαγόρευσέ* το, λοιπόν, να το γράψουμε 

edit: να και ο νέος ιππολογισμός! ;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2012)

Δι(σ)πποσύνη


Προχτές τους είδα αυτούς κι αυτές (το βασιλικό ιππικο του Ομάν, που απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν είναι στρατιωτικό σώμα) και με εντυπωσίασαν- τα άλογα εννοείται.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

...
*Horse d'oeuvres*:....and the ippropriate forks:
...... 
http://www.amazon.com/Hatley-Horse-dOeuvres-Cocktail-Napkins/dp/B00383Q1GI
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vintage-6-Wood-Horse-s-Head-Hors-d-oeuvre-Forks-60-s/25372426
 
Και σε μορφή ιππιγκουίνων:

 
http://granddadscorner.blogspot.gr/2011/02/feed-your-face-penguin-hors-doeuvres.html


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

...
*Ιππογλώσσια*:

  


*Ιπποστόμια* (snaffles, υποστόμια):


----------



## Themis (Jun 29, 2012)

Πού 'σαι, βρε Αντισθένη, να δεις αυτό το νήμα; Θα τολμούσες τότε να πεις εξυπνάδες του τύπου "ίππον μεν ορώ, ιππότητα δ' ουχ ορώ";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

Και ο ύμνος του νήματος:

Ίππι ίππι ούμε
σας ευχαριστούμε
κι αν μας αγαπάτε
να μας ξαναπάτε
ίππου και αν πάμε
ιππέροχα περνάμε


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

Themis said:


> Πού 'σαι, βρε Αντισθένη, να δεις αυτό το νήμα; Θα τολμούσες τότε να πεις εξυπνάδες του τύπου "ίππον μεν ορώ, ιππότητα δ' ουχ ορώ";



Τώρα μας τα χαλάς, Θέμη. Για τους κυνικούς, ιππάγουμε σ' εκείνο το νήμα, στο ίδιο ιπποφόρουμ όπου θα χαρώ να σε ιππαναπροϊππαντήσω. :) 

Εδώ δεν θα ιππαντήσω όπως ο Ιππλάτωνας στον Αντισθένη, αλλά θα ιπποχρεωθώ στον Αριστοτέλη:
«ἡ τοῦ ἵππου ἀρετὴ ἵππον τε σπουδαῖον ποιεῖ καὶ ἀγαθὸν δραμεῖν καὶ ἐνεγκεῖν τὸν ἐπιβάτην καὶ μεῖναι τοὺς πολεμίους». 

Ιππόψη και το του Ξενοφάνη για το ιπποκειμενικό της μορφής:
 «Ἀλλ´ εἰ χεῖρας ἔχον βόες ἵπποι τ' ἠὲ λέοντες ἢ γράψαι χείρεσσι καὶ ἔργα τελεῖν ἅπερ ἄνδρες, ἵπποι μέν θ´ ἵπποισι, βόες δέ τε βουσὶν ὅμοιοι, καί 〈κε〉 θεῶν ἰδέας ἔγραφον καὶ σώματ´ ἐποίουν τοιαῦθ´, οἷόν περ καὶ αὐτοὶ δέμας εἶχον ὅμοιον». 

Ιππειδή όμως εκφραστικά ιππροτιμώ τη ΝΕ (ιππού την κατέχω μια στάλα, ενώ ιππό των αρχαίων μόνο σπαράγματα): 
Τ' άλογο θωρώ, τον ντορό του ζωγραφίζω.


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για τους κυνικούς, ιππάγουμε σ' εκείνο το νήμα


Ιπποπίπτεις σε διανηματισμό, Δαεμάνε, και ιπποτιμάς το νήμα των ιππολογισμών, το οποίο είναι παγκύνως γνωστό ότι δεν τυγχάνει ιπποτελές του κυνήματος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

... 
*Ιππ' ατμόν*: 


 
Steam rises from a horse's head after competing at Kempton Park racecourse
Jockey Tony McCoy with Barber Shop on the gallops at Severn Barrow

*Ιππυροσβέσται ιππ' ατμόν:* 





Metropolitan Fire Brigade, Merryweather horse drawn steam fire engine, 1890s

steampunks


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2012)

*Ανιππόφορα τρυφερό*


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Και όμως, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά!

*ιπποταγή* (η) μερίδα τροφής για άλογα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2012)

...
*Γκρινιππείς*: 

   

Αποκεί, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Ιππικοί ιππό βροχή σήμερα στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 5, 2012)

Ένας από τους αναβάτες σήμερα λεγόταν Rich Feller - που είναι αστείο, γιατί η ιππασία είναι όντως a rich feller's sport


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

...
*ιππογνωσία*: μετ' αλόγου γνώσις


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ανθίππη*


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Αναπόφευκτα: *Ξανθίππη* (Δεν μπορεί να λείπει.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αναπόφευκτα: *Ξανθίππη* (Δεν μπορεί να λείπει.)


Ούτε η απαραίτητη σύνδεση με το φόρουμ... Λεξιλογία (και τ' αλόγατα με ανταύγειες).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

*Ιππολογιστής*






Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εντός


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εντός


Το περίεργο μυαλό μου σκέφτηκε Δούρειο Ίππο, δώρο με υπολογισμό, πληροφορίες εντός (φυσικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εντός


Απ' όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι ο δημιουργός είναι ο Babis Panagiotidis, εκ Νυρεμβέργης ορμώμενος. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το περίεργο μυαλό μου σκέφτηκε Δούρειο Ίππο, δώρο με υπολογισμό, πληροφορίες εντός (φυσικά).



Μα φυσικά:The piece is titled Hedonism Trojaner, derived from the giant mythological Trojan horse built by the Greeks that was used to sneak an elite force of soldiers into the city of Troy under the charade of presenting the city with a gift. On some level I suppose Babis is making a reference to the negative aspects of technology (viruses, irrational dependence on computers)...  ;)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απ' όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι ο δημιουργός είναι ο Babis Panagiotidis, εκ Νυρεμβέργης ορμώμενος. :)



Είδες το πατριωτάκι; :up:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Ιππολογιστής*
> [...]
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εντός





nickel said:


> Το περίεργο μυαλό μου σκέφτηκε Δούρειο Ίππο, δώρο με υπολογισμό, πληροφορίες εντός (φυσικά).



_Ιππολογισμένο ίππουλο ιππλήγμα με ιππολανθάνοντα ιπποβλητικό συμβολισμό_, ιππιστρωμένο με ιππλήκτρα 
(άλλως _ιππληκτρολόγιο_ ή _Δούρειος i-ππος_)

Ορίστε κι άλλη ιππληκτρολογία:

Artist Babis created this sculpture named ‘hedonism trojaner’ out of resin and recycled computer buttons. The horse is well known from the greek mythology, where it granted the Greeks access to the city of Troja. Recreated of hundreds of buttons, the essences of communication, Babis’s sculpture is pointing out an unpleasant truth. The internet itself, not only its viruses deserves the term ‘Trojan’. We are looking for information via internet, we share it and pass some on, voluntary or involuntary. We define ourselves by Facebook profiles, find our jobs online, buy teddy bears or google side effects of viagra. The internet as a medium, humans stuck with their hedonism.
http://www.ignant.de/2012/10/01/hedonismy-trojaner/

Για το "Trojia" για την Τροία σε αγγλικό κείμενο, μόνο αυτό θα πω: la vita è una troia, εκεί που γράφεις βαθυστόχαστα για συμβολισμούς, τσουπ, γλιστράς και ξεγιβεντίζεσαι. Ε, ναι, είμαι ιππαίσιος.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

*Ιππ'ατμόν*


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

...
If you say "ιππ' ατμόν" three times quickly and bring Herbert George, Jules and Ada to that dinner party, I'm gone. Bananas. :woot:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...If you say "ιππ' ατμόν" three times quickly and bring Herbert George, Jules and Ada to that dinner party, I'm gone. Bananas. :woot:



Jules is already invited, hon. I'll say ιππατμόν three times even in ποδανά and make the other two come to the party willy-nilly if that means you're coming too


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] I'll say ιππατμόν three times even in ποδανά [...]



Ποδανά; i-podana, o ρειοσδού i-ppos : 



Κι άμα τον ιππατήσεις, ιππαίζει και ιπποδανά γουδιτρά...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Για το *ιπποφαές*, που είναι κανονική λέξη, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε γράψει. Στα αγγλικά: *sea buckthorn*.

Κλίνεται (υποθέτω): το ιπποφαές, του ιπποφαούς, τα ιπποφαή, των ιπποφαών.

Αν και στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα το *ιπποφαές* χρησιμοποιείται τα τελευταία χρόνια, στην αρχαιότητα η χρήση του ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένη. Σχετικές αναφορές υπάρχουν σε κείμενα του Θεόφραστου, μαθητή του Αριστοτέλη, αλλά κυρίως του Διοσκουρίδη, του πατέρα της Φαρμακολογίας. Το όνομά του το οφείλει στα στρατεύματα του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου, που παρατήρησαν ότι τα άρρωστα και τραυματισμένα άλογα που έτρωγαν τα φύλλα και τους καρπούς του φυτού ανάρρωναν γρηγορότερα, αποκτούσαν περισσότερη δύναμη, ενώ το τρίχωμά τους δυνάμωνε και γινόταν πιο λαμπερό. Η ονομασία στα λατινικά του γένους _Hippophae_ προέρχεται από τις λέξεις _ίππος < ίππ(ο)-_ (άλογο) + -_φαές_, ουδ. του -_φαής < φάος_ (φως, λάμψη), άρα σημαίνει φωτεινό, λαμπερό άλογο.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ιπποφαές

(Εντάξει, και στα ελληνικά το ίδιο σημαίνει. Γενικά το ελληνικό άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας ακολουθεί δουλικά το αγγλικό.)

Και σημερινός Καμπουράκης:
Το ιπποφαές μιας χοιρινής τρούφας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και σημερινός Καμπουράκης:


Μάθαμε και το γκότζι μπέρι...


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Εννοείς το *κινέζικο λύκειο*, Δόκτορα; Ή, όπως το λένε στην Ινδία, το *μουράλι *(του μουραλιού); 
Ναι, πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

Γιατί λύκ*ει*ο, όμως; Το λατινικό του είναι _Lycium barbarum_ όχι Lyceum και βλέπω ότι έχει ήδη αποδοθεί ως λύκιο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Αν αληθεύει η προέλευση του ονόματος από τη *Λυκία* (και μαντεύω ότι η εξήγηση αυτή θα αρέσει στον Σωφρόνιο Παπούη και στον πατέρα του, τον Σοφοκλή), τότε νομίζω πως είναι σωστό το *λύκειον*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Ξανά καλημέρα. Το φυτό είναι *λύκιο* και όποιος έχει σχέση με τη Λυκία είναι _Λύκιος_. _Λύκειος_ και _λύκιος_ (με δύο ορθογραφίες) είναι ο λυκοκτόνος Απόλλωνας. Νομίζω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Το Λύκειος μπορεί να προέρχεται και από τα δύο, από τη Λυκία δηλαδή και τον λύκο. Μάλιστα στο LSJ έχει κι ένα ωραίο λογοπαίγνιο:

Λύκει’ ἄναξ, λύκειος γενοῦ στρατῷ δαΐῷ

Lycaean lord, be a very wolf to the enemy

Αλλά έχετε δίκιο στο ότι υπάρχει ένα φυτό που λέγεται *λύκιον* από την Aρχαιότητα. Υπάρχει στο LSJ: 1. dyer's buckthorn, _Rhamnus petiolaris_, found in Cappadocia and Lycia (Διοσκουρίδης, Πλίνιος, Γαληνός)· _λύκιον ινδικόν_ = λογχίτις (also λύκειον). II. a decoction from λ. used medicinally. Υπάρχει και στον Beeks χωρίς πρόσθετες πληροφορίες.

Τα μουράλια δεν σας άρεσαν, το βλέπω.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2013)

Ιπποσιτιζόμαστε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ιπποσιτιζόμαστε.




 

Ο Λούκι Λουκ έφαγε την Ντόλι χωρίς να το ξέρει...

Πάμε, Ικεαστραχάν. Για τους αλογοκεφτέδες όλους, φρομ Σίντνι Σίτι:

Και ποντάρει ψόφιο άλογο
και παίρνει την πρωτιά
κι εγώ ποντάρω φαβορί
και χάνω κεφτεδιά

Ποντάρισε στους Σουηδοί
σίγουρα να τα πάρει
κι αυτοί με αλογοκιμά
τα μάνι έχουν πάρει

Νέβερμάιντ, μεθαύριο θα ξαναπάτε να τα πάρετε....

Spaghetti and horseballs, anyone?  

_βλ._ και ιπποσιτισμός (αρχική σημ.)


----------



## Themis (Feb 27, 2013)

Πήγαινε για το _This funny thing landed in my email_, αλλά τελικά προσγειώνεται στο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιο νήμα.

Για τα κεφτεδάκια του ΙΚΕΑ:
τΙΠΠΟτα δεν είναι σίγουρο, είναι μόνο ΙΠΠΟπτα..
ΙΠΠΟλογίζω πως προσεΧΟΡΣ (περΙΠΠΟΥ σε 3 βδομάδες) θα ολοκληρωθούν οι έλεγχοι και θα ΙΠΠΟθεί από τους αρμόδιους και απο τον τΙΠΠΟ πως, τα κεφτεδάκια του ΙΚΕΑ, δεν περιείχαν τΙΠΠΟτα περίεργο, παρά μόνο λίγο λΙΠΠΟς και αλΑΤΙ παραπάνω από τα ευρωπαϊκά προτΙΠΠα.
Κάποιοι προσπαθούν να ΙΠΠΟβαθμίσουν την αξιοπιστία των ΙΚΕΑ, κάνοντας τους ΙΠΠΟψήφιους καταναλωτές να νομίζουν πως δυστυΧΟΡΣ δεν τους ΙΠΠΟλογίζουν, κΑΤΙ εντελώς ανΙΠΠΟστατο.
Όλα αυτά είναι παρΑΛΟΓΑ, κΑΤΙ σαν απΑΤΙ, μην κάνετε ΙΠΠΟθέσεις, το ΙΚΕΑ δεσμεύεται να είναι τΙΠΠΟΣ και ΙΠΠΟγραμμός και να ΙΠΠΟκειται στους νόμους όπως πάντα.
Όπως και να'χει, θα δοθεί στο κοινό εντΙΠΠΟ εκπτωτικό κουΠΟΝΥ, για αγορές στο κατάστημα τροφίμων του ΙΚΕΑ.
Το ΙΚΕΑ προχωρά μπροστά χτΙΠΠΟντας την ΑΛΟΓιστη παραπληροφόρηση.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την ΙΠΠΟμονή σας και που δώσατε την δέουσα προσοχή σε αυτό το ΙΠΠΟτυπώδες δελτίο τΙΠΠΟΥ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 27, 2013)

Προσθήκη στο παραπάνω Δελτίο Τίππου


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Πήγαινε για το _This funny thing landed in my email,_ αλλά τελικά προσγειώνεται στο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιο νήμα. 


- έφαγα κεφτεδάκια από ΙΚΕΑ και με πιάσαν αμέσως οι πόνυ
- Ο γύρος αλόγου λέγεται carousel?
- Κεφτεδάκια παχνί
- Μια όμορφη κεφτέδα με 2 άλογα..
- Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Φερράρι, από σήμερα το λογότυπο της εταιρείας θα είναι ένας κεφτές ΙΚΕΑ
- Έκατσε μια μύγα στο κεφτεδάκι μου κι έγινε αλογόμυγα
- Με πόσα κεφτεδάκια από το ικεα φτιάχνω καρουζέλ;
- Φήμες λένε ότι ο ΣΕΦ στα ΙΚΕΑ ήθελε το ένα τ' άλογο να είναι άσπρο, όπως τα όνειρα που έκανε παιδί...
- Καταπληκτικά αυτά τα ΙΚΕΑ Føråda.
- Τα ΙΚΕΑ τον δεκαπενταύγουστο θα σερβίρουν το Αλογάκι της Παναγίας

But... it was just a rumor, right? *Right?*


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2013)

...
Ο ιππεύθυνος τίππου του ΙΠΠΕΑ δήλωσε σήμερα ότι ιπποπίπτουν σε σφάλμα όσοι ιπποψιάζονται ιππαραλείψεις στους τιππικούς ελέγχους της αλυσίδας ιππαραγωγής ιππροιόντων τα οποία ιππρομηθεύεται το ΙΠΠΕΑ. «Θα ήθελα να ιππενθυμίσω» δήλωσε στους ιππαρισταμένους στην ιππρές κόνφερανς «ότι τα ιπποπροϊόντα του ΙΠΠΕΑ είναι ιππλήρως ιππιστοποιημένα κατά ΙPPΟ 22000 και ελέγχονται ιππολλαπλώς σε όλα τα ιππίπεδα και όλα τα ιπποδρόμια στάδια, από τις ιππρώτες ύλες μέχρι την ιπποθήκευση, τη διανομή τους και την εξιππηρέτηση του κάθε ιππελάτη μας. Οι ανιππόστατες φήμες που κυκλοφορούν προσφάτως έχουν μοναδικό στόχο να δημιουργήσουν ιππόνοιες για το ΙΠΠΕΑ και να ιπποσκάψουν την ιππόληψή του και συνιππώς το μέλλον των ανιππεράσπιστων ιππρομηθευτών και ιππαλλήλων του.» :twit:






- Έχω έναν πόνο στον ιππυλωρό.
- Για να σου περάσει, πάρε ένα παυσίππονο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2013)

...
*ιππόνοια*: η ιπποψία ίππαρξης ίππειου κρέατος σε ιππερβόρεια εδέσματα


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2013)

Στις ειδήσεις άκουσα ότι το ΙΚΕΑ αποσύρει και τα χοτντογκ του μετά τα κεφτεδάκια. Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρόκειτο για ιππόσκυλα...


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2013)

Δίπλα στο Πράσινο Άλογο του Δαεμάνου κολλάω αυτό:






το άλογο που τρέχει στα δύο πόδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> ...το άλογο που τρέχει στα δύο πόδια.


 το υπόλοιπο έγινε κεφτεδάκια;


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2013)

Αυτό το έκλεψα από τιτίβισμα:

*Το κρέας το μαγειρεύουμε σενιάν ή γκανιάν;* :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2013)

*ιπποστερίνη: *χοληστερίνη που προκαλείται από τη βρώση κεφτέδων ΙΚΕΑ και λοιπών ελευθεραγοραίων δυνάμεων.
*ιππαράδοξο: *περίεργος ισχυρισμός για αντικατάσταση φτηνότερου βοείου ή χοιρείου κρέατος από ακριβότερο ίππειο κρέας.
*συνωμοσιππολόγοι:* οι ερμηνεύοντες το ως άνω παράδοξο διά του "ψόφιον όνον βλέπω μόνον".


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2013)

...
*IKEA's horse meat worries mount as it stops selling mincemeat from main supplier*
...
Familjen Dafgard is the only Swedish firm so far to confirm undeclared horse in its meat products amid the scandal. On Wednesday it said its own tests confirmed the batch tested by Czech inspectors, and three other batches, contained horse. 

All these samples contained 1-10 percent horse meat, said Lennart Nilsson, a veterinary inspector at Sweden's National Food Agency of the tests run by Familjen Dafgard.
...
Copyright 27-2-2013, Thomson Reuters, via NBCnews

Well, any mount would be worried sick if its meat would stop selling. I wouldn't be so cavalier about it, though; 1 - 10 percent doesn't amount to much. I'd better go tell it on the mount. 

From a Marxist perspective: A day at the races, a night at the IKEA, with horse soup, animal crackers and horse feathers.
Too much monkey business.

The Swing (_*A Day at the Races*_) - Whitey's Lindy Hoppers






Who dat mare dey dare eat down dere?


----------



## Elsa (Mar 2, 2013)

Σχετικό:
Delegation of the European Union to Russia: SLEDGEHAMMER USED ON HORSES
https://www.change.org/petitions/de...-union-to-russia-sledgehammer-used-on-horses#
(με αφορμή το σοκαριστικό βίντεο που κυκλοφόρησε στο διαδίκτυο, από ρωσικό σφαγείο "αποσυρόμενων" αλόγων κούρσας  )


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2013)

Ίπποπτος καβουρμάς από το in.gr.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Ιπποψιάζομαι ότι έχουμε εμπνεύσει κόσμο. Ή τον έχουμε πάρει στο λαιμό μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Όσο δεν παίρνουμε τον κόσμο ιππομάλης...


----------



## Themis (Mar 4, 2013)

*ωκίππος:* ο ωκύπους ίππος, βέβαια!
*ωχίππος: 1.* ο ωκύπους ίππος που το παράκανε στην ωκυποδία, με τραυματικά αποτελέσματα. *2.* Ίππος πληροφορηθείς τη σύνθεση των κεφτέδων του ΙΚΕΑ.


----------



## cougr (Apr 1, 2013)

χ*ίππις* (τυγχάνει να είναι και από το Μισισ*ίπι*).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2013)

cougr said:


> (τυγχάνει να είναι και από το Μισισ*ίπι*)


Μη σεις ίπποι;


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μη σεις ίπποι;



Μπα. Μισοίς ίπποι.


----------



## cougr (Apr 1, 2013)

Μίσσες Ίππη; :bored:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

No, no, no. Miss Ecippy


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Μίσις ίπποι*...
> 
> 
> ...



:)
Well, she was a Miss when I posted it; by now she'd be a Missus anyway, either married or corrected.
And she was missed, indeed, by everyone.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
*Ημίσεις ίπποι *(_αρχ._):


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

Δεν τα μπορώ τα μισάλογα...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Ημίσεις ίπποι *(_αρχ._):


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2013)

...
Equus - Blonde Redhead


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2013)

...
Εκλιππόντα ιπποείδη: List of extinct horse breeds (εξέλιππαν εξελικτικώς, θεοσχωρέστα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

*ιππομήραρχος* (c) Μποστ (από τον σημερινό Σαραντάκο, τον αφιερωμένο στα 50 χρόνια από τη δολοφονία του Τζον Φ. Κένεντι):

... του Τέξας ιππομήραρχοι, κι αφτοί να σηλιφθόσι
εις τα γραφεία Αλκατράζ σκλιρός ν' ανακριθόσι...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2013)

Δηλαδή ο ιππομήραρχος στα ιταλικά λέγεται Καπουλέτος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή ο ιππομήραρχος στα ιταλικά λέγεται Καπουλέτος;


Καλημέρα. Από τα ωραιότερα!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2013)

Ιππιφανειακός/ιππεριπτάμενος τύπος (horsecraft)







Ιπποβρύχιος τύπος (equamarine).


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2013)

Μπράβο, ρε. Μας κάνεις ιππερήφανους.


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2013)

Ιππό το σεληνόφως


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

cougr said:


> Ιππό το σεληνόφως
> 
> View attachment 4252



Ιπποβόσκουν ιπποφώσκοντα. It's sobering.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2013)

Μα δεν σας αντέχω άλλο. Είστε ιππάνθρωποι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα δεν σας αντέχω άλλο. Είστε ιππάνθρωποι!



Τι ιππαινίσσεσαι, δηλαδή; Ότι εκτός από ανιππόφοροι, είμαστε και κένταυροι; Ή μήπως ότι καβαλήσαμε το καλάμι;

Ανιππόστατες φήμες. Ιππλώς, ιππεριπτάμεθα ως ιππεράνθρωποι. Ακόμη και οι ιππεράνθρωποι όμως, ηνίοτε ιππαναλαμβάνονται.


----------



## Themis (Dec 30, 2013)

Δίκιο έχει η Αλεξάνδρα. Ιπποστηρίζω ανιππόκριτα(1) και ανιππιφύλακτα(2) την ιπποψία(3) της. Αποχαλινωθήκατε! Και μη μου καταλογίσετε(4) έλλειψη ιππευθυνότητας(5) ή συλλογισμό παράλογο(6) και στερούμενο αναλογικότητας(7). Σοβαρολογώ, ντιππ για ντιππ(8).

(1) *ανιππόκριτος: *ο άνευ ίππου κρίνων. _αντ.: _*ιπποκριτής*.
(2) *ανιππιφύλακτα*: το άνευ ίππου φυλάττειν.
(3) *ιπποψία**:* *α.* η σχετιζομένη με ίππους θεώρησις της καταστάσεως. *β.* η ιδιότης του αλογομούρη.
(4) *καταλογίζω:* στρέφομαι κατά των ίππων, διάγω *ιππόφοβον* βίον.
(5) *ιππευθυνότης:* η ιδιότης του ευθυτενούς ίππου.
(6) *παράλογος:* ο παρακάμπτων τεχνηέντως το *ίππειον* ζήτημα.
(7) *αναλογικότης: *το διάγειν βίον στερούμενον ίππων. _πρβλ._ *καταλογίζω*.
(8) *ντιππ για ντιππ:* εις *ιππέρτατον* βαθμόν, *ιπποτεραστίως*.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ιππιφανειακός/ιππεριπτάμενος τύπος (horsecraft)
> 
> 
> Ιπποβρύχιος τύπος (equamarine).


Ζητώ συγγνώμη από την εκλεκτή ομήγυρη και διορθώνω τα τιππογραφικά λάθη: 

Ιππιφανειακός/ιππεριπτάμενος τ*ίππ*ος και Ιπποβρύχιος τ*ίππ*ος


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 30, 2013)

Θέμη, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι:
:clap::clap::up::up::up:!


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2013)

*Το δωδεκάλογο του γύφτου (και μία αρκούδα)*​


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> (4) *καταλογίζω:* στρέφομαι κατά των ίππων, διάγω *ιππόφοβον* βίον.
> ...


Ούτως ιππείν, _διάγω ιπποφοβίον*_, χάριν απλαλογολογίας.

* τηλεσκοϊππική σύνθεσις


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Το δωδεκάλογο του γύφτου (και μία αρκούδα)*​



Καβαλερία ρουστικάνα!  Ιππό Ιππιέτρο Μασκάνι.


Το Ιππερμέτζο, ιππωανατολικής ιππροελεύσεως:


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*ιπποτείνουσα:

*


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*ιπποφέρω*:


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*ιπποστροφή*:







*ιππερστροφή*:


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*ιππεράριθμες*:







*ιππερπληθώρα*:






Γαλλιστί: coupé de campagne (_πρβλ._ coupé de ville)


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*ιππνηλία*:






Παρότι η ιππεύτρια θεωρείται ιππέρβαρη: Easy, rider. Why horses are feeling the strain of Britain’s obesity crisis


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2013)

*ιππέρ:* [εκ του ίπ(πος)+(εξ)πέρ] εμπειρογνώμων ίπππος. _συν.:_ *ιππογνώμων*.
*ιππέρ το δέον: *[επί καταστάσεως μη αντιμετωπιζομένης άνευ ριζικών μέτρων ή και καθ' όλα απελπιστικής] εκείνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένας εμπειρογνώμων ίππος, _κν._ μια βροχή μας σώζει.

Υ.Γ. Η κόρη μου διαβάζει δίπλα μου ένα _συναρπαστικό _εγχειρίδιο διοικητικής δικονομίας και μας καταριέται επειδή, λέει, την ιππιρεάσαμε και τώρα αναρωτιέται αν ο |ani'postatos| ισχυρισμός είναι ο ιστάμενος άνευ ίππου, και αν το |ipokaθi'sto| δηλώνει μετατροπή σε ίππο, και αν η |ipova'lomeni 'enstasi| είναι ένστασις δεχομένη επίθεσιν του ιππικού. Ίππουλη θυγατέρα!


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα δεν σας αντέχω άλλο. Είστε ιππάνθρωποι!



Alex, αποκάλεσε μας ιππανθρώπους, πες μας όπως θέλεις, σε παρακαλώ μόνο μη μας ιππείς ξετσίπποτους ή ξιππασμένους (δεν θα το αντέξουμε)!:cheek:


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

Themis said:


> *ιππέρ:* [εκ του ίπ(πος)+(εξ)πέρ] εμπειρογνώμων ίπππος. _συν.:_ *ιππογνώμων*.
> 
> *ιππέρ το δέον: *[επί καταστάσεως μη αντιμετωπιζομένης άνευ ριζικών μέτρων ή και καθ' όλα απελπιστικής] εκείνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένας εμπειρογνώμων ίππος, _κν._ μια βροχή μας σώζει.
> ...



Όταν όλα πάνε χαμώς (snafu), καλείται ο ιππέρ να διεξαγάγει ιππραγματογνωμοσύνη, αυτοψία, ιππεροψία. 

Εάν ο ιππέρ κρίνει ότι η κατάστασις ιππερβαίνει τις δυνάμεις του, καλείται η ιππερηρωίς ιππεύουσα τον ιππερήρωα 
(αμφότεροι εργάζονται ιππερωριακώς):




daeman said:


> ... ιππεριπτάμεθα ως ιππεράνθρωποι. Ακόμη και οι ιππεράνθρωποι όμως, ηνίοτε ιππαναλαμβάνονται.















http://comicsalliance.com/ask-chris-22-who-is-the-best-superhero-animal-of-all/
Others come out of a closet; this stallion came out of his stall.



Themis said:


> _κν._ μια βροχή μας σώζει.



Ολίγος σανός δεν θα ήτο ιππεριττός, προς ιππίρρωσιν, τολμώ να ίππω.


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2013)

Καλά τα λες, Δαεμάνε, άλλωστε είσαι εγνωσμένος ιππιστήμονας, ιππεριπτάμενος πάσης διιππιστημονικότητος. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι η Αλεξάνδρα, που αποκάλεσε ιππανθρώπους τους ιππονηματιζομένους, έχει ιπποσκάψει το ηθικό του Κουγρίου Μελβουρνίου:


cougr said:


> Alex, αποκάλεσε μας ιππανθρώπους, πες μας όπως θέλεις, σε παρακαλώ μόνο μη μας ιππείς ξετσίπποτους ή ξιππασμένους (δεν θα το αντέξουμε)!


Φρονώ ότι ο Κούγριος ιπποθέτει ότι η Αλεξάνδρα μάς ιπποβλέπει. Όθεν ιππεισέρχεται ενδεχομένως ανάγκη ιππιρεσιακής παρεμβάσεως προς ιππερύψωσιν του φρονήματός του. Ίππα και ελάλησα και ευθύνην ουκ ιππέχω.

Υ.Γ. Και επειδή είμαστε κατά βάση λεξιλογικό και ουχί ιππολογικό φόρουμ, και μάλιστα εμφορούμενο από περιγραφική και ουχί ρυθμιστική ανάγνωση της γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας, παρατηρώ ότι το _ιππ-_ εν συνθέσει τείνει να μην αναπτύσσει το σύνηθες ευφωνικό _-ο-_ αλλά να επαναλαμβάνει πεισμόνως το αρκτικό _ι-_. Διερωτώμαι αν ιπποβόσκει πρόθεση εμπέδωσης της αλογότητας ή αιολοθεσσαλική επίδραση. Η καημένη η Ιορδανίδου θα έχει πολλή δουλειά μέχρι να ξεσκονίσει το κόρπους κειμένων των ιπποφαινομένων και να βγάλει άκρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2013)

*ιπποτύριον*: *1.* Σκεύος ένθα οι ιππότες κατανάλογαν το ιπποτό τους, συνοδευημίονο ιππό εκλεκτών τυρών *2.* Λήμμα ενδολεξιλογικής διανηματικής ιππέρβασης (βλ. ν. Της Τυρινής)


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Themis said:


> Η καημένη η Ιορδανίδου θα έχει πολλή δουλειά μέχρι να ξεσκονίσει το κόρπους κειμένων των ιπποφαινομένων και να βγάλει άκρη.


Ιπποσημείωση
Καλημέρα. Υπάρχουν προγράμματα τα οποία μπλοκάρουν ιστότοπους που θα μπορούσαν να βλάψουν τον υπολογιστή σας. Αντιστοίχως, και επειδή τη σήμερον ημέρα, όπου κάτω από ένα καλογραμμένο κείμενο του BBC σωρεύονται εκατοντάδες σχόλια ξένων και αγραμμάτων και όπου, γενικότερα, αγράμματοι και εγγράμματοι μπορούν να βλάψουν σοβαρά τη γλώσσα, τα προγράμματα συλλογής κειμένων για γλωσσικά κόρπορα έχουν ή οφείλουν να έχουν φίλτρα που αποκλείουν κείμενα με υψηλό δείκτη άγνωστων (στη βάση) λέξεων ή συμφράσεων. Νήματα σαν αυτό εδώ ή τα όμοιά του δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα να περάσουν από τέτοια φίλτρα. Ελπίζω να έχουν κάνει και οι ντόπιοι συλλέκτες τους ιππαλογισμούς τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Ξανακοιτάζοντας παλιά νήματα στη Λεξιλογία, αναρωτήθηκα αν ο ιπποσιδηρόδρομος έκανε και ιππεραστικά δρομολόγια...

Προσέχτε, μην γελάτε όταν ιππίνετε καφέ, θα ιππνιγείτε! Ιππεραστικά σας!


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2014)

Οι προσφυείς ιπποδείξεις σου, Δόκτορα, εμποδίζουν το νήμα αυτό να περιππέσει σε ανιπποληψία.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Κουίζ για ιππονηματίζοντες: Αν βρείτε, σε ποιο έτος μπήκε σήμερα η Κίνα; Ίππουλη ερώτηση...


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Themis said:


> Κουίζ για ιππονηματίζοντες: Αν βρείτε, σε ποιο έτος μπήκε σήμερα η Κίνα; Ίππουλη ερώτηση...



Εεεε, στο έτος του Ιπποπτέραρχου, του Ιππήγασου (_Ιππι-γκα-τσου_, κατά ιππεινγίν), μίππως;







Λόρεμ ίππουμ.


Τα ίππα καλά, κύριε, ή να ιππάγω προς μελέτη;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Ιπποτροπιάσατε πάλι....


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

...
Δεν είναι λεξιπλασίες, είναι όμως πλάσματα κι αυτά του ανθρώπου, γιγαντοπλασίες.

Ιδού τα Κέλπι, οι γιγάντιες κεφαλές αλόγων που πήραν το όνομά τους από τα _*κέλπι**_, τα μυθικά, υπερφυσικά άλογα του νερού από την κελτική λαϊκή παράδοση:






The *Kelpies* are 30 metre high horse-head sculptures, standing next to the Forth and Clyde Canal in Falkirk, Scotland. The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The sculptures form a gateway at the eastern entrance to the Forth and Clyde canal, and the new canal extension built as part of The Helix land transformation project. The Kelpies are a monument to horse powered heritage across Scotland.


Ο δημιουργός τους, ο γλύπτης Άντι Σκοτ, για το έργο του:






The name was chosen by Scottish Canals at the inception of The Helix project, in 2005. The Kelpies name reflected the mythological transforming beasts possessing the strength and endurance of 10 horses; a quality that is analogous with the transformational change and endurance of Scotland's inland waterways. The Kelpies represent the lineage of the heavy horse of Scottish industry and economy, pulling the wagons, ploughs, barges and coalships that shaped the geographical layout of the Falkirk area.

According to sculptor Andy Scott "The original concept of mythical water horses was a valid starting point for the artistic development of the structures." “I took that concept and moved with it towards a more equine and contemporary response, shifting from any mythological references towards a socio-historical monument intended to celebrate the horse’s role in industry and agriculture as well as the obvious association with the canals as tow horses.” In 2008 Scott created three-metre-high miniature versions in his Glasgow studio. These were then scanned by lasers to help the steel fabricators create accurate full-scale components.
...

Built of structural steel with a stainless steel cladding, The Kelpies weigh 300 tonnes each. Construction began in June 2013, and was complete by October 2013. However the process of fabricating the steel was several years in the making. SH Structures, of Yorkshire, carried out this fabrication and also managed the erection of the sculptures on site. The Kelpies are positioned either side of a specially constructed lock and basin, part of the redeveloped Kelpies Hub.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kelpies


* The *kelpie *is a supernatural water horse from Celtic folklore that is believed to haunt the rivers and lochs of Scotland and Ireland; the name may be from Scottish Gaelic _cailpeach _or _colpach _"heifer, colt".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelpie

Τα οποία Κέλπι, όχι μόνο λόγω του βάρους τους αλλά και λόγω του θέματος, μου έφεραν αμέσως στο νου το Heavy Horses των Jethro Tull:






Iron-clad feather-feet pounding the dust
An October's day, towards evening
Sweat embossed veins standing proud to the plough
Salt on a deep chest seasoning

Last of the line at an honest day's toil
Turning the deep sod under
Flint at the fetlock, chasing the bone
Flies at the nostrils plunder

The Suffolk, the Clydesdale, the Percheron vie 
with the Shire on his feathers floating
Hauling soft timber into the dusk 
to bed on a warm straw coating

Heavy Horses, move the land under me
Behind the plough gliding slipping and sliding free
Now you're down to the few 
And there's no work to do
The tractor's on its way



Spoiler



Let me find you a filly for your proud stallion seed 
to keep the old line going 
And we'll stand you abreast at the back of the wood 
behind the young trees growing
To hide you from eyes that mock at your girth
and your eighteen hands at the shoulder
And one day when the oil barons have all dripped dry 
and the nights are seen to draw colder 
they'll beg for your strength, your gentle power 
your noble grace and your bearing
And you'll strain once again to the sound of the gulls 
in the wake of the deep plough, sharing

Standing like tanks on the brow of the hill 
Up into the cold wind facing 
In stiff battle harness, chained to the world 
Against the low sun racing

Bring me a wheel of oaken wood 
A rein of polished leather 
A Heavy Horse and a tumbling sky 
Brewing heavy weather

Bring a song for the evening 
Clean brass to flash the dawn 
across these acres glistening 
like dew on a carpet lawn

In these dark towns folk lie sleeping 
as the heavy horses thunder by 
to wake the dying city 
with the living horseman's cry

At once the old hands quicken
bring pick and wisp and curry comb
thrill to the sound of all 
the heavy horses coming home


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ιππερφυσικά!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

...
Ιππέρογκη, ιππέρβαρη, ιππέργεια, ιππερβόρεια, ιππερβολική, ιππέρλαμπρη, ιππερθεαματική ιππερκατασκευή, βασισμένη σε ανίππαρκτους, ιππερβατικούς, ιππερφυσικούς ίππους, ιππερβαίνει την ιππεπατημένη ιππεράνω του τοπίου της Σκωτίας, κάνοντας ιππερήφανους ιππλείστους κατοίκους, ενώ άλλοι ανησυχούν για το ιππέρογκο κόστος της. 
Οι εργασίες διαμόρφωσης του ιππεριβάλλοντος χώρου συνεχίζονται με ιππερεντατικούς ρυθμούς.


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

*...........................έφιππος *................................................... *ανίππωτος*


----------



## bernardina (Feb 8, 2014)

Ιππέροχα :wub:


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ιππέροχα :wub:



Τους κέλιππους εννοείς, ε;

Παρέμπ:

*Kelippos*; lit., `rind' or `shell'; pl. of *Kelippah*: Used figuratively (on a personal or universal level) to signify an outer covering which conceals the light within; hence, the unholy side of the universe.

http://villagedwellers.com/yiddish.htm


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2014)

Κάπου εδώ ίσως πρέπει να πούμε κι ένα ίπποι-ίπποι-ούμε, σας ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Themis said:


> Κουίζ για ιππονηματίζοντες: Αν βρείτε, σε ποιο έτος μπήκε σήμερα η Κίνα; Ίππουλη ερώτηση...








http://bizarrocomics.com/2014/02/06/clean-fun/


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> Παρέμπ:
> *Kelippos*; lit., `rind' or `shell'; pl. of *Kelippah*: Used figuratively (on a personal or universal level) to signify an outer covering which conceals the light within; hence, the unholy side of the universe.



Να δω πότε θα αναφερθούμε και στον ελέφαντα που λέγεται *Κάλλιππος*.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τους κέλιππους εννοείς, ε;


Όντως, αυτούς εννοώ. Δεν ιππονόησα κάτι διαφορετικό. Απλώς, δίχως να το αντιληφθώ, είχαν ήδη ιππεισέλθει ιππούλως ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς και το ανίππωτα θαμαστερό σχόλιό μου τα άλλα δύο. (Που και γι' αυτά δεν θα ήταν δα τόσο παρ-άλογο να εκδηλώσω θαυμασμό.  )


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

...
All the Pretty Little Horses - Current 93 with Nick Cave


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Αυτό μου το είπε ο οδοντογιατρός μου (αφού πρώτα είχε φροντίσει να μου κάνει, τοπική, έστω, αναισθησία):

Γιατρός: Άκουσες που ο Βενιζέλος και ο Πάγκαλος θα φτιάξουν δικό τους κόμμα για να τη βγουν στο Ποτάμι του Θεοδωράκη;
Εγώ: Μούμου.
Γιατρός: Και πώς νομίζεις ότι θα το ονομάσουν;
Εγώ: Μούουου;
Γιατρός: Υποποτάμι*.
Εγώ: Μούχαχα!

(Γράφεται με δύο τρόπους, όπως ο υπόκαμπος.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Και δεν του είπες ότι εσύ ξέρεις ήδη το κόμμα των Λεξιπόταμων;


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2014)

daeman said:


> *ιππόσχεση*: η κάθε είδους σχέση με άλογα









*Ιππόσχεση, Εκπαιδευτήριο Ιππασίας*

*Φοινικιά

**Ηράκλειο Κρήτης*

http://www.ipposxesi.gr/


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
Bring on the Dancing Horses - Echo & the Bunnymen






Bring on the dancing horses
Wherever they may roam
Shiver and say the words
Of every lie you've heard

Τι δουλειά έχει στις λεξιπλασίες; Δείτε το βίντεο.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
*εντίππωση*






το σχετικό νήμα: tattoo = τατουάζ, δερματοστιξία | τυμπανοκρουσία | ταμπούρλο με τα δάχτυλα


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
άριστη *εντίππωση*, με εντύπωμα 







το σχετικό νήμα: tattoo = τατουάζ, δερματοστιξία | τυμπανοκρουσία | ταμπούρλο με τα δάχτυλα


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
*ηλεκτρονικό έντιππο*


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
*έντιππη φόρμα* 










έντιππο φορμάκι (horsie onesie)


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

...
*ιππαρονομαστής *σε ιπποβολή λόγω *αυθιπποβολής **






*dolly-dallying* [equitative horseplay]

* βλ. _ιπποβολή, __αυθιπποβολή[SUP]1[/SUP]_


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2014)

https://twitter.com/antouaneta/status/251409242706284544
-Πώς λέμε στα γερμανικά «αγαπώ τα άλογα»;
-Ιχλίμιντριχ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

Themis said:


> Κουίζ για ιππονηματίζοντες: Αν βρείτε, σε ποιο έτος μπήκε σήμερα η Κίνα; Ίππουλη ερώτηση...



Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ποστάρει, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Πάλιωσε γιατί το είχα ξεχασμένο τέσσερις μήνες, αλλά δεν χάλασε:

*Chinese New Year: BBC subtitle blunder reads 'Welcome to the year of the whores'*






*BBC News' subtitle system got lost in translation, declaring this the year of the whores rather than year of the horse during its Chinese New Year coverage
*
TOMAS JIVANDA*, *_The Independent_*, *Sunday 02 February 2014

Friday saw the start of the Chinese new year, with this being the year of the horse.

Unfortunately the BBC News subtitle system didn’t understand the memo quite right, and instead declared this the "year of the whores", much to the embarrassment of the channel.

“Welcome to the year of the whores. People around the globe celebrate,” read the subtitles.

Noticing the blunder, a number of eagle eyed viewers were able to quickly grab a screenshot and post it on Twitter.
[...]


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Στα αγγλικά είναι διαφορά προφοράς, ανάμεσα σε s και z, ενώ στα ελληνικά ιππόρνες διαφέρουν μόνο στην ορθογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Πώς λέγεται αυτό το παλιό παιχνίδι του ψεύτικου αποκεφαλισμού; Horsemanning, από τον Headless Horseman, τον Ακέφαλο καβαλάρη του Ίρβινγκ. 







Αν ήταν από τη χαίτη, horse mane, θα γραφόταν έτσι που το έχει τώρα η Wikipedia (με ένα -n-). Έχουν πλάκα και οι φωτογραφίες εκεί. Just a bit of horsing around.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsemanning


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... ενώ στα ελληνικά ιππόρνες διαφέρουν μόνο στην ορθογραφία.



*ιππόρνις* (_αρχ._) ο ερυθρός


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
*ιππόρνις *(_αρχ._) ο δίκερως


----------



## Themis (Jun 2, 2014)

Εκφράζοντας τον ανιππόκριτο θαυμασμό μου προς τον Δαεμάνο, ο οποίος δεν αφήνει το νήμα αυτό να λιμνάσει στον στάβλο, αναφωνώ: May the Horse be with him! (Ας μην αναφερθούν εδώ ιππόρνες και έχουμε οικογενειακά δράματα.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
*ιππόρνιθα* (_μσν._)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...(Ας μην αναφερθούν εδώ ιππόρνες και έχουμε οικογενειακά δράματα.)









nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά είναι διαφορά προφοράς, ανάμεσα σε s και z ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... May the Horse be with him! _(Ας μην αναφερθούν εδώ ιππόρνες και έχουμε οικογενειακά δράματα.)_










nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά είναι διαφορά προφοράς ...


----------



## cougr (Jun 2, 2014)

*Ιππολογίσιμοι αντίπαλοι*


----------



## cougr (Jun 2, 2014)

*'Ιππα...... φεύγω!*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2014)

Θεριππευτικές καταστάσεις.





Gentle Carousel Miniature Therapy Horses

Και ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2014)

...
Οφτοΐππικ σε αυτό το νήμα: Ιπποθεραπεία, θεραπευτική ιππασία. Hippotherapy.

Θεριππευτική. Μην πάει ο νους στο πονηρό, παρότι κι αυτό θεραπευτικό είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

*αλογόριθμος*
1. άλογο που λύνει προβλήματα:





2. κανόνες ή μηχανισμός επίλυσης αλογομούρικων ζητημάτων:


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
*ιππαγγελματίας*: ο έφιππος τελάλης, _κν._ ντε·λάλης






crier on a horse


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2014)

Typochondriac, n. — one who compulsively checks and rechecks his or her writing out of fear of publishing typos online.
via
Τιπποχόνδριος = ;


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Typochondriac, n. — one who compulsively checks and rechecks his or her writing out of fear of publishing typos online.
> via
> Τιπποχόνδριος = ;



Previously —and presently when offline— they were called Tippexchondriacs. 

Κακέκτιπποι.


----------



## cougr (Jul 15, 2014)

bernardina said:


> .........Τιπποχόνδριος = ;



1. ανορθόγραφη γραφή του «Τυποχόνδριου»

2. (άστοχη) σύντμηση στα ελληνικά του Thingumajig Hippochondriac


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2014)

Ιπποδήματα από την Iris Schieferstein: http://www.iris-schieferstein.de/objekte.html


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

...
Ε, τώρα άμα την πεις _αλόγα _(ή τον πεις _παλιάλογο_), θα 'ναι παράλογο; 

Schieferstein; Όχι Pferdestein;


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

chapmangamo.tumblr.com


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

...
*ιπποτίμηση*:




A caval donato non si guarda in bocca.

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.

Noli equi dentes inspicere donati. 
~ Άγ. Ιερώνυμος 

Βοήθειά μας σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2014)

Θέατρο του παρ-αλόγου, από άλλο νήμα:

bernardina
Θεόδωρος Αντίκας ονομάζεται ο ανθρωπολόγος που θα εξετάσει τον σκελετό της Αμφίπολης.
"Η ανθρωπολογική εξέταση είναι εύκολη επειδή ο σκελετός προέρχεται από ενταφιασμό και όχι από καύση", δήλωσε στην εφημερίδα ο κ. Αντίκας, συμπληρώνοντας ότι η αναγνώριση του φύλου είναι μια σχετικά σύντομη διαδικασία, που προκύπτει από τη μελέτη της γωνίας του σαγονιού, τη σύμφυση της λεκάνης, τα δόντια. 

drsiebenmal
Ο κ. Αντίκας (κάπου άκουσα ότι αποτελεί και επιστημονικό δίδυμο με τη σύζυγό του) είναι λέκτορας του ΑΠΘ και ιππίατρος (όχι ανθρωπολόγος), γεγονός που διορθώθηκε αρμοδίως από κάποιους στον Τύπο σε υπίατρος... 

nickel
Συγγνώμη... Τον Βουκεφάλα ξεθάψανε; 

drsiebenmal
Να διορθώσω ένα λάθος μου. Ο κ. Αντίκας έχει επίσης PhD φυσιολογίας του ανθρώπου από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Illinois.​
Ελπίζω ο άνθρωπος να είναι και... ηπίατρος, με όλα αυτά που γράφτηκαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2014)

Πάντως ΗΠιατροσπουδαγμένος είναι...


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2015)

...
*ιππόλοιποι*: τα άλογα που υπολείπονται σε ιπποδρομία

Ή μίππως υπόλιπποι; Ή μήπως ιππολείπονται; Αλόγιστα τα βλέπω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2016)

...
Horse (_Horse Stories_) - Dirty Three


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2016)

...
Last horse on the sand - Dirty Three


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2017)

Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας εικονογραφήσω τον *Augustine of Hippo*. :)



Ο Ιππών Βασιλικός (Hippo Regio Regius) ήταν στη Νουμιδία, εκεί που είναι η σημερινή Ανάμπα της Αλγερίας.


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2017)

Αυγουστίνος Ιππώνος. Τώρα τι γένους είναι η ονομαστική Ιππών; Αρσενικό ή θηλυκό; Ξεκινώντας από το λατινικό όνομα, Hippo, τι γένους είναι το επίθετο; Θηλυκό (Hippo Regia) ή αρσενικό (Hippo Regius); Εκπλήσσομαι τα μάλα που βλέπω ότι πλειοψηφεί το αρσενικό (Hippo Regius), γιατί εγώ το ήξερα θηλυκό (Hippo Regia). Στην Πατρολογία διαβάζω τη φράση: Η Ιππών πόλις εστί της Αφρικής και η εν Ιππώνι Ρηγίω γενομένη σύνοδος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Τελικά, τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι για το Hippo Regius. Έτσι και στην Britannica.

https://www.britannica.com/place/Hippo


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2017)

...
σύνθετο *εξ ιφφαρπαγής*:





ιππηγή: https://translate.google.gr/?hl=en&tab=wT#en/el/sweepstakes


ιπποκρίνεσαι, το ξέρω, ιπποκρίνεσαι...

ιπποκρίνομαι: κρίνομαι ιππό ίππων


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2018)

*ιππωτικός*


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2018)

Καταγγέλλω μετά βδελυγμίας την ίππουλη επίθεση σκοτεινών δυνάμεων εναντίον του ιππονήματος:







https://www.news247.gr/epixeiriseis...li-follie-misthoys-kai-syntaxeis.6659844.html

Τι να ίππω γι' αυτό το "υποθεί"; Τους χρειάζεται ή δεν τους χρειάζεται ένα ξεγυρισμένο ιππόθετο;


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2018)

*ιππόσχεση Καλαμάτας*, ομάδα στο Φέισμπουκ.


----------



## cougr (Aug 22, 2021)

Ωραία ιπποκάμισα!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2021)

Το «neighsayers» με διάλυσε! I couldn't help laughing myself hoarse.


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2021)

@nickel: Shouldn't that be "horse"?

It just demonstrates the lack of plain old horse sense in some people. They champ at the bit to get their hands on dubious medicines whilst readily ignoring the advice of health professionals. I suppose some people have always had the tendency to horse around with their health and it goes to show that doctors can always lead a horse to water but not make it drink.


----------

